# This Is Us Season 3 (Spoilers)



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

This is a season thread for the show. If people want to start episode threads, go ahead and we can let this season thread die.

I shouldn't be surprised, but I am annoyed that we didn't see who Tess and Randall went to visit. I was surprised that it involves Toby! Looked like Toby was in a hotel room when they called him, but not much more info than that.

Toby threw out his anti-depressants to get his sperm count up. That explains last season's scene where Toby was in bed and Kate was trying to get him up. I don't remember it very well but seems like he was depressed then, so makes sense now that he's going off his meds.

I'm not really interested in seeing how Jack and Rebecca got together. I guess it's a good way to introduce the Vietnam part of the story.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I was underwhelmed. I think they have fallen into a rut and is it me or are the 3 siblings all starting to get kindof annoying - particularly Randall. 

He just annoys the F outta me especially with Sterling K Brown's ridiculously white teeth. They are so white they can't be real. He's gotta be one of the most over-rated actors out there right now.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I like young Randall, adult Randall not so much.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Nice going comparing a woman to a football, TiU. 

I really, really, really didn't get why there were showing all the Franco Harris stuff. That was completely out of left field.


----------



## The Spud (Aug 28, 2002)

David Platt said:


> Nice going comparing a woman to a football, TiU.
> 
> I really, really, really didn't get why there were showing all the Franco Harris stuff. That was completely out of left field.


The backdrop for this episode was the Steelers-Raiders game. Google Immaculate Reception.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

The Spud said:


> The backdrop for this episode was the Steelers-Raiders game. Google Immaculate Reception.


I know what it is-- I just don't understand why they chose to frame the episode around that random football play, to the point that we're shown scenes at home with Franco Harris and his family, who have absolutely nothing to do with the show. It was weird.

It seemed the only reason they did it was to set up the really awful analogy comparing a woman to a football.


----------



## EWiser (Oct 2, 2008)

It was on the day that jack and Rebecca met and had their first date. It was a miracle.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

David Platt said:


> I know what it is-- I just don't understand why they chose to frame the episode around that random football play, to the point that we're shown scenes at home with Franco Harris and his family, who have absolutely nothing to do with the show. It was weird.


This is exactly how I felt. Took away from the rest of the episode, for me. In fact, through a good part of the episode, I thought the football player was going to end up being Deja's father.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

dbranco said:


> This is exactly how I felt. Took away from the rest of the episode, for me. In fact, through a good part of the episode, I thought the football player was going to end up being Deja's father.


Yeah, that's what I spent the majority of this episode doing too. "Who is this guy and how does he relate to the Pearsons?" To find out at the end that he is absolutely no one related to the story in any way really irritated me.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I thought the immaculate reception was going to be what caught Rebecca's interest and started her on the road to being a huge fan. I expected Jack to make it a topic of conversation and that they'd discuss it. But that didn't happen so yeah, it was really weird to have so much of the episode be about Franco and that game.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Iconic moment in Pittsburgh sports. They have established they are both huge Steelers fans, so they were setting time, place and showing she wasn’t interested yet. Not every scene has to move a story. It adds texture.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

I'm tired of the deja story line. Not only do I not really understand why she was so resistant to get adopted, I don't see why they would want her.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

.I never understood why Randall, with his issues of Rebecca keeping his dad from him, didn't give Deja and her mom an apartment at a reduced rent in the building he bought to try to keep Deja with her mom.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> I'm tired of the deja story line. Not only do I not really understand why she was so resistant to get adopted, I don't see why they would want her.


The Deja story appeals to those who work in the field. I just picked up a similar case.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Honestly, the Deja story is my favorite storyline.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

TonyD79 said:


> *Iconic moment in Pittsburgh sports.* They have established they are both huge Steelers fans, so they were setting time, place and showing she wasn't interested yet. Not every scene has to move a story. It adds texture.


I do wonder, though, what percentage of viewers knew this. I'm not a football guy, and kept on wondering how this new character was going to fit into the "This Is Us" universe.  (Thanks for educating me--I won't expect to see him in future episodes, now, lol.)


----------



## Win Joy Jr (Oct 1, 2001)

Mikeguy said:


> I do wonder, though, what percentage of viewers knew this. I'm not a football guy, and kept on wondering how this new character was going to fit into the "This Is Us" universe.  (Thanks for educating me--I won't expect to see him in future episodes, now, lol.)


I was wondering if they were going to have her date a Steeler....


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> I do wonder, though, what percentage of viewers knew this. I'm not a football guy, and kept on wondering how this new character was going to fit into the "This Is Us" universe.  (Thanks for educating me--I won't expect to see him in future episodes, now, lol.)


I'm quite the opposite. I'm betting that somehow Rebecca meets him.


----------



## uncdrew (Aug 6, 2002)

TonyD79 said:


> Iconic moment in Pittsburgh sports. They have established they are both huge Steelers fans, so they were setting time, place and showing she wasn't interested yet. Not every scene has to move a story. It adds texture.


Yeah, totally worked for me. I loved weaving a monumental event for that city into the story of their life. Best part of the episode for me.

The doctor changing their mind after finding the reason she decided on this profession? So tired, so over-played, so "saw that coming a mile away". Boo.

Randall getting expensive shoes from his foster daughter and not questioning where she got them more? I don't buy it.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I am a little frustrated by the infertility storyline. They are getting terrible medical care, and apparently the show is not willing to challenge that. First is the doctor with the BMI cutoff and the offensive comments. This is, sadly, in fact common, but that doesn't make it right. IVF is really not very dangerous even for obese women. The scare tactics and weight-based medical treatment is not OK. I hate how Kate and Toby just accept that as fine and then continue to work with that doctor. Do some research! Stand up for yourselves! Find a doctor who treats fat people with respect! 

And I also hate that absolutely everything Kate struggles with has to be about her weight. Jeez. You could just have an infertility storyline without making it about her being fat. Give the poor woman some dimension, writers!! 

Second, I understand that they are looking for a hook on which to hang the antidepressant-withdrawal storyline, but this one doesn't make any sense. Once they move to IVF, that procedure makes irrelevant almost all concerns about sperm count and motility. If you're trying to have a baby the old-fashioned way, you need a lot of sperm that are strong swimmers to get where they need to go, and to break down the outer coating of the egg so a sperm can get inside to fertilize. But once you are fertilizing the eggs in the lab, you don't need that. You need live sperm that are chromosomally normal, but that's about it. Using ICSI, they can pick up one sperm at a time and inject it right into the egg. It doesn't need to swim anywhere, it doesn't need to penetrate the egg on its own, and it doesn't need a lot of friends. This is a standard IVF technique dating back decades. This is the reason that IVF is indicated as a treatment for male infertility as well as female infertility. There is no medical reason at all that Toby had to stop taking his meds. And this hotshot IVF specialist would/should have explained all of this.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

Ruth said:


> I am a little frustrated by the infertility storyline. They are getting terrible medical care, and apparently the show is not willing to challenge that. First is the doctor with the BMI cutoff and the offensive comments. This is, sadly, in fact common, but that doesn't make it right. IVF is really not very dangerous even for obese women. The scare tactics and weight-based medical treatment is not OK. I hate how Kate and Toby just accept that as fine and then continue to work with that doctor. Do some research! Stand up for yourselves! Find a doctor who treats fat people with respect!
> 
> And I also hate that absolutely everything Kate struggles with has to be about her weight. Jeez. You could just have an infertility storyline without making it about her being fat. Give the poor woman some dimension, writers!!
> 
> Second, I understand that they are looking for a hook on which to hang the antidepressant-withdrawal storyline, but this one doesn't make any sense. Once they move to IVF, that procedure makes irrelevant almost all concerns about sperm count and motility. If you're trying to have a baby the old-fashioned way, you need a lot of sperm that are strong swimmers to get where they need to go, and to break down the outer coating of the egg so a sperm can get inside to fertilize. But once you are fertilizing the eggs in the lab, you don't need that. You need live sperm that are chromosomally normal, but that's about it. Using ICSI, they can pick up one sperm at a time and inject it right into the egg. It doesn't need to swim anywhere, it doesn't need to penetrate the egg on its own, and it doesn't need a lot of friends. This is a standard IVF technique dating back decades. This is the reason that IVF is indicated as a treatment for male infertility as well as female infertility. There is no medical reason at all that Toby had to stop taking his meds. And this hotshot IVF specialist would/should have explained all of this.


I think his thought process is that he doesn't want Kate to have to go through with the IVF because of the perceived risks. So he stopped taking his meds to try and get pregnant the old fashioned way. There was even a reference in the Lyft car about their "action" recently.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Hmm. That's one explanation, I guess, but I didn't see it that way. He didn't flush the pills until _after_ the doc changed her mind, did he?

In any case, that doesn't quite work medically either. You don't mix & match within a cycle. They'd be told absolutely not to have unprotected sex (or, likely, sex or any kind) during an IVF cycle at any time after she's started the stimulation meds. You are growing too many eggs at once as a result of the stimulation meds, so it would be way too risky to also try to conceive naturally. That's a recipe for an octomom situation; no reputable reproductive endocrinologist would allow it, and this woman is supposed to be prominent in the field.

I took the reference to his increased sex drive as being a result of his being off his meds, since a common side effect of antidepressants is to decrease libido.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It was clear to me that he was hoping they’d get pregnant before the procedure so he dumped the pills. The doctor saying yes scared him more and made him think it was urgent. 

As for cycles, do we really know the timeline?


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I thought the second episode was way better than the first.

It does however seem way out of character for the family to be as horrible to each other as they appeared to be after Jack's death.

I don't usually watch the coming next week preview - but I did see something with Kate for next week that got my attention.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Poor Rebecca. She's been carrying around a lot of guilt. She thinks if she had gone along with the new house then Jack would still be alive. I think Mandy Moore does a great job.


----------



## MLR930 (Dec 26, 2002)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Poor Rebecca. She's been carrying around a lot of guilt. She thinks if she had gone along with the new house then Jack would still be alive. I think Mandy Moore does a great job.


Which wouldn't have mattered because the slow cooker would have burned that house down too


----------



## frombhto323 (Jan 24, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> .I never understood why Randall, with his issues of Rebecca keeping his dad from him, didn't give Deja and her mom an apartment at a reduced rent in the building he bought to try to keep Deja with her mom.


If that idea had come to Randall, the fact that the mother did not want Deja (which he knows because the mother made it quite clear that she doesn't) makes it a non-starter.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

frombhto323 said:


> If that idea had come to Randall, the fact that the mother did not want Deja (which he knows because the mother made it quite clear that she doesn't) makes it a non-starter.


However, Randall knows that his father gave him up and look how that turned out.


----------



## frombhto323 (Jan 24, 2002)

Tony_T said:


> However, Randall knows that his father gave him up and look how that turned out.


Well, I would think he wouldn't want to force the issue since the mother wasn't on board with it.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

IIRC, he never offered Deja's mom any help, other than to take care of her daughter.
It's been awhile, but wasn't Randell unhappy and afraid he would lose Deja when her mom showed up?
Yes, he was thinking of the kid, but isn't this what Rebecca did with him?
I would have expected that he would have tried harder to keep them together.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I enjoyed watching the 3 Kates interacting with each other and with Jack. I wonder if they'll do the same multi-age thing with Kevin and Randall?

Glad Kate woke up. Interesting the doctor said they got 8 eggs, but she didn't say how many were successfully fertilized and became embryos. I know nothing about it, so have no idea how quickly that they would do the fertilization? Seems like right away since they wanted Toby to provide fresh sperm as soon as they retrieved the eggs. I wonder if Toby's sperm are going to work?

My guess on who the person is that Randall, Tess, and Toby go to visit is (spoilerized in case there are people who want to avoid speculation, not because I know anything)


Spoiler



Beth. She going to have a really rough patch after being fired and Randall won't see it. Makes sense to me that Toby would go with them to visit Beth since Beth, Toby and Miguel have become so close.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Tony_T said:


> IIRC, he never offered Deja's mom any help, other than to take care of her daughter.
> It's been awhile, but wasn't Randell unhappy and afraid he would lose Deja when her mom showed up?
> Yes, he was thinking of the kid, but isn't this what Rebecca did with him?
> I would have expected that he would have tried harder to keep them together.


Randall and Beth let Deja and her Mom both live with them after finding them living in the car. When Deja's Mom saw what kind of life Deja could have, that's when she left so that Deja could be adopted.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Yeah, I forgot that Randall welcomed the mom into their home.
(ignore my initial comment )


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Glad Kate woke up. Interesting the doctor said they got 8 eggs, but she didn't say how many were successfully fertilized and became embryos. I know nothing about it, so have no idea how quickly that they would do the fertilization? Seems like right away since they wanted Toby to provide fresh sperm as soon as they retrieved the eggs. I wonder if Toby's sperm are going to work?


They wouldn't know yet about fertilization rates immediately after the retrieval. They do it the same day, but I think you don't know right away if it takes. I used frozen sperm so the timing might be a little different, but I don't remember getting a call until the next day about how many had fertilized. Then there's a stressful wait to see how many embryos grow properly. Ideally they want a 5-day blastocyst to transfer, but you can also transfer a 3-day embryo. It's normal to see a lot of attrition after fertilization, since all brand-new embryos will not grow properly. For example, I had 26 eggs retrieved, which yielded 19 fertilized embryos, and ultimately I ended up with 6 blastocysts that were suitable for transfer. With 8 eggs . . . if they got 2-3 blasts that would be a fantastic result.

In the real world, anyway. Who knows how TV IVF will go!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

We were told that the 6 eggs visible on ultrasound were a very low number. We had additional complicating factors but the doctor cautioned us that we'd be lucky to get a successful implantation from that.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

The Vietnam episode did not do it for me at all. I finally gave up trying to watch and just read the EW recap. I was hoping the whole story was done in this episode, but since we don't see how Nick dies I guess there will be more Vietnam to come. I hope it will at least be intertwined with the rest of the family because I didn't like the episode only focusing on Jack and Nick.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

hummingbird_206 said:


> The Vietnam episode did not do it for me at all. I finally gave up trying to watch and just read the EW recap. I was hoping the whole story was done in this episode, but since we don't see how Nick dies I guess there will be more Vietnam to come. I hope it will at least be intertwined with the rest of the family because I didn't like the episode only focusing on Jack and Nick.


I usually feel that same way. And yet I found the episode compelling.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

I assume the soldier that lost his foot (and taught Jack to "breathe") is the same one Kevin emailed at the end of the prior episode?


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

MacThor said:


> I assume the soldier that lost his foot (and taught Jack to "breathe") is the same one Kevin emailed at the end of the prior episode?


That is what the recaps I've read said. Makes sense.


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

MacThor said:


> I assume the soldier that lost his foot (and taught Jack to "breathe") is the same one Kevin emailed at the end of the prior episode?


I'm pretty sure I remember seeing a prosthesis when they showed the man reading the email.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

hummingbird_206 said:


> The Vietnam episode did not do it for me at all. I finally gave up trying to watch and just read the EW recap. I was hoping the whole story was done in this episode, but since we don't see how Nick dies I guess there will be more Vietnam to come. I hope it will at least be intertwined with the rest of the family because I didn't like the episode only focusing on Jack and Nick.


IMO, This was the best ep.
Didn't like "Toby" ep and getting real tired of adult Randell. (still like young Randall's story)


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I enjoyed the Toby episode. Nice to get the background on his character. Was interesting to see the context behind the scene from earlier (maybe last season?) where's he's in bed and Kate's asking him if he's ok. What happened to their dog? Is he getting the Chuck Cunningham treatment? 

I wonder if this is the beginning of a breakdown for Beth? Her job interview was tough to watch. She's going through a rough time but it's all about Randall. I'm not crazy about adult Randall. I guess when I think about it, I'm not crazy about any of the adult Pearson kids.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I enjoyed watching strong Beth lose it after telling Randall not to cry. Both Toby and Beth are complicated yet supportive spouses.


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

I also didn't love the Vietnam episode. To me the constant jumping back in time was mainly annoying and lessened the emotional impact of the storytelling. I also was disappointed that they just ended it so abruptly and without wrapping anything up. Honestly I just don't care enough about Jack's wartime history to devote more than one bottle episode to it. 

I was glad Randall got smacked around a little at his campaign event -- his running for assembly idea is pretty terrible. Of course everyone is going to hate the rich absentee landlord candidate who lives in a different state. I hope he drops out of the race. If in 3 episodes he's turned everything around and everyone loves him I'll be pretty annoyed at how ludicrous that is. 

I'm glad they got to the Toby crippling depression scene from the previews so quickly. Was worried they were going to drag out that storyline all season with him getting worse and worse but not telling anyone. At least now it's out in the open and they can work to get him stabilized again. 

Yay baby! I hope they don't write another miscarriage storyline. 

I guess it's Beth's turn to have a breakdown. Apparently every single adult on the show needs to have at least one.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Ruth said:


> they just ended it so abruptly and without wrapping anything up. Honestly I just don't care enough about Jack's wartime history to devote more than one bottle episode to it.


I agree with you - but I am guessing there is some big reveal to come about his brother which is the justification for the abrupt ending... (and that they have hinted at since the beginning)...


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

We know that Kevin will make a trip to Vietnam, so that's why it wasn't wrapped up. Although Jack has said his brother died in Vietnam, is it possible his brother deserted and is still alive? In "Toby" we see a picture with Jack an a local wearing the medal that Jack gave Kevin, so there is more to the Vietnam story.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

I'm not enjoying this season as much as the first one, but I'm still liking it enough to watch.

What I hate though, are the commercials and promo's, and the narrator talking about next weeks episode. Every time, it's "the one you've been waiting for.......", or "your questions will be answered......", or "shocking secrets revealed....."

We get it, it's a drama. No need to be so dramatic about it.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

With IFTTT Auto Skip, I never see those.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Forgot to comment on Kevin. He has never been my favorite character but....

1. He bought girlfriend a silk pillowcase without knowing why she wanted it. 
2. He didn’t look at her incredulously when she told him about the checkout lady who threw her shade. 

Indeed, “he is worth it. “


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

The pillowcase storyline was great. "No clue but it's important to you so here ya go."

Don't break each other's hearts!


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Yes, this show is very dramatic, at times melodramatic, but what makes it rise above so many other dramas is that the characters are so shaded. There are things we like and dislike about each of them. They are "real". So you have to tip your hat to both the writers and the actors for giving us 3 dimensional characters to explore. 

In a lot of ways, this show reminds me of Lost. The back stories really help to flesh out the characters, and their histories and explain a lot about how they got where they are and their motivations.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Beryl said:


> Forgot to comment on Kevin. He has never been my favorite character but....
> 
> 1. He bought girlfriend a silk pillowcase without knowing why she wanted it.
> 2. He didn't look at her incredulously when she told him about the checkout lady who threw her shade.
> ...


He mag be a bit dense but he does have a black brother so he wouldn't challenge her on what happened at the store.

The pillow thing was just sweet.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> In a lot of ways, this show reminds me of Lost. The back stories really help to flesh out the characters, and their histories and explain a lot about how they got where they are and their motivations.


Grrrrrrrrrr. I thought we finally got away from comparing every show to Lost as if Lost invented every story telling method. It was not the first story told with flashbacks.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr. I thought we finally got away from comparing every show to Lost as if Lost invented every story telling method. It was not the first story told with flashbacks.


They just did it really, really well.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> They just did it really, really well.


Sigh. Someday I will explain to you how Lost destroyed this forum for a while as everything got compared to it. And the show was horrible.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I'm not sure how "Lost" destroyed the forum, but I even liked the show at times and didn't find it horrible. Just a voice in the wilderness here.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I loved Lost, but for different reasons than most people here (and everywhere). I was much more invested in the characters than the mystery and clues and all that other crap. I thought they did an excellent job of character development. The characters were rich and multifaceted. That was my only point.

Back to This Is Us, now!


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> I'm not sure how "Lost" destroyed the forum, but I even liked the show at times and didn't find it horrible. Just a voice in the wilderness here.


Because for a period of time every thread about every show compared it to Lost. Only a slight exaggeration. But for those of us who disliked the show (which turned out to be some of the big fans at the end), it was annoying.


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

And now instead of one post in the "This is Us" thread mentioning "Lost," we have six.

...er, seven.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Look, I'm sorry I mentioned the "L" word - I had not idea it would be controversial...

Yeesh.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I guess I'm too cynical. I didn't think the pillowcase was sweet. I thought it was Kevin using money to buy someone's affection. He was clueless about why the pillowcase was important, and he didn't bother to try to find out why, but he had the money to buy a new one and have it delivered, so he did.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I didn't see it as trying to buy someone's affection more as using money to solve someone's problem. And it worked: he both solved her problem and learned what the problem was. This way it was "I'm not going to judge why it's important to you, I'm going to accept that it is important to you." Talking about it first would have been "If I agree it's important enough than I'll fix it."


----------



## MacThor (Feb 7, 2002)

nyny523 said:


> Look, I'm sorry I mentioned the "L" word - I had not idea it would be controversial...
> 
> Yeesh.


Apology not necessary! I was referring to the escalation. Now back to the subject of the thread....


----------



## mooseAndSquirrel (Aug 31, 2001)

nyny523 said:


> Look, I'm sorry I mentioned the "L" word - I had not idea it would be controversial...
> 
> Yeesh.


The L Word... now _there's_ a show!


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Robin said:


> I didn't see it as trying to buy someone's affection more as using money to solve someone's problem. And it worked: he both solved her problem and learned what the problem was. This way it was "I'm not going to judge why it's important to you, I'm going to accept that it is important to you."


Kevin and Randall are examples of how boys being raised around and by women can be jewels. They are often very sensitive to women's needs.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

Yeah - Kevin comes off kinda jerky sometimes, but then look how he is with Kate. He is devoted to his sister.

I think the pillowcase thing was his way of being thoughtful. It never entered my mind that it was a money thing.

And he really HEARD her when she was talking about the cashier.

He is not perfect, but he tries...


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

It's almost better that he bought it not knowing why. Even if he thought she was just "faaaancy" he was still happy to indulge her.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

It wasn’t about buying her affection. If it were, he would have made a bigger show. He played it off. It was important to her, so it was important to him. That’s called acceptance.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Beryl said:


> Kevin and Randall are examples of how boys being raised around and by women can be jewels. They are often very sensitive to women's needs.





nyny523 said:


> Yeah - Kevin comes off kinda jerky sometimes, but then look how he is with Kate. He is devoted to his sister.
> 
> I think the pillowcase thing was his way of being thoughtful. It never entered my mind that it was a money thing.
> 
> ...





Robin said:


> It's almost better that he bought it not knowing why. Even if he thought she was just "faaaancy" he was still happy to indulge her.


As I said, maybe I'm just cynical. I'll try to view him more as ya'll do. Maybe it will make me like him more. He just seems too self centered to me for this to have been sensitive/thoughtful/nice. But I'll try to see him in a different light.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

"You are the horseradish in my Bloody Mary.”

Done.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Randall and Beth are my favorite characters. Seeing her admit she was struggling was so well done.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I loved Deja's talk with Beth.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Such a heart-breaking acting job by Chris Sullivan as Toby last night.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

She's a legit Pearson.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I enjoyed this second Vietnam based episode more than the first and this episode in general felt more like earlier seasons. Milo Ventimiglia was particularly good - the ending scene in the car, I was thinking - yo Milo there's your Emmy!


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Funny, I thought that was the scene MM would finally get hers for. The catch in her throat when she realized he was crying and just before she started singing again.

I loathed the first Vietnam ep. This one was better but still not my favorite.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Robin said:


> Funny, I thought that was the scene MM would finally get hers for.


She should have already gotten one - there was one episode (I think in season 2) where she had a monologue that was pretty brilliant - not to mention the scenes in the aftermath of Jack's death.

I think Milo keeps getting passed on a win because of all the never-ending Emmy love for Sterling K Brown.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Cainebj said:


> She should have already gotten one - there was one episode (I think in season 2) where she had a monologue that was pretty brilliant - not to mention the scenes in the aftermath of Jack's death.
> 
> .


Absolutely.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Robin said:


> Funny, I thought that was the scene MM would finally get hers for. The catch in her throat when she realized he was crying and just before she started singing again.
> 
> I loathed the first Vietnam ep. This one was better but still not my favorite.


+1

Rebecca took the record company meeting well considering the way they crushed her dream.

Still not a fan of Kevin's, but I did like how he said 'that's a lot of bat' after the puking episode rather than cringing or gagging. And then he brought her coconut water (or suntan lotion) while she huddled in the tub.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Didn't think they were going to see Rebecca, but I knew Nick deserted and was alive, just thought he was still in Vietnam and that Kevin would find him there.


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

Nice prediction! I was thinking it would be more the brother had a kid


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

Tony_T said:


> Didn't think they were going to see Rebecca, but I knew Nick deserted and was alive, just thought he was still in Vietnam and that Kevin would find him there.


I am SO happy I did not see that until after the fact.

I was totally convinced Nick was dead.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Jack has a plan


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

1/22/2019 Songbird Road Part 1

Nicky is alive and Jack went to visit him. Jack lied to Rebecca about the visit and then told her part of the truth. Looks like Nicky didn't desert. Finally some payoff for all of the Vietnam scenes! 

A short scene with Beth and Randall shows that Beth is starting to interview for jobs again. What does she do? I can't remember (damn CRS!) Is she a lawyer?


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

I just watched last years episode with Sterling Brown on Running Wild with Bear Grylls (05/22/17), and I was very impressed and enjoyed hearing what he had to say (I still don't like the old Randall character ).


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

2/12/2019 Songbird Road Part 2

I first typed "not a very interesting episode" but then decided that wasn't true. I didn't love it, but it was interesting. Interesting to see that after he called Zoe, Kevin fell off the wagon. Wonder if he'll tell Rebecca about it? Also interesting to see how differently Randall and Kate remembered Jack and the day after his visit to Nicky. 

Beth and Zoe are going to visit Beth's mom. Wonder if we'll be getting more background on Beth and Zoe?


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Interesting to see that after he called Zoe, Kevin fell off the wagon.


Did he actually fall off? I only saw him eyeing the bottle. I figured Nicky left the glass and open bottle.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

DVR_Dave said:


> Did he actually fall off? I only saw him eyeing the bottle. I figured Nicky left the glass and open bottle.


They showed him sitting down at the table and then picking up the bottle and drinking out of it.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Also interesting to see how differently Randall and Kate remembered Jack and the day after his visit to Nicky.
> 
> Beth and Zoe are going to visit Beth's mom. Wonder if we'll be getting more background on Beth and Zoe?


Now THAT is a road trip episode I'm looking forward to.

They didn't exactly remember the day differently, Kate just blocked out the bad part.


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

hummingbird_206 said:


> They showed him sitting down at the table and then picking up the bottle and drinking out of it.


It turns out I missed that, because the show ran over the allotted time. I just watched last night's _New Amsterdam_ recording which had the end of the final _This Is Us_ scene with him drinking.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

My recording cut off too, but a little later right as he was taking a swig.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I routinely pad NBC shows by a minute. This happens all the time on that network. Unlike, for example, CBS, which lives by the master clock.


----------



## jami (Dec 18, 2003)

Robin said:


> My recording cut off too, but a little later right as he was taking a swig.


Mine cut off as he was in the car with Rebecca.



astrohip said:


> I routinely pad NBC shows by a minute. This happens all the time on that network. Unlike, for example, CBS, which lives by the master clock.


I have never had TIU cut off before. Weird.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

The child actress who played young Beth nailed her speech patterns, mannerisms, everything.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Beryl said:


> The child actress who played young Beth nailed her speech patterns, mannerisms, everything.


It was amazing how well she played a young Beth.

I thought it was a good episode. I was prepared to be bored, but it kept me hooked the entire hour.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I thought the episode was well done, but for me, the show is about the ensemble, and I missed that. 

I noticed last evening that Ken Olin (of "thirtysomething" fame) is an executive producer of the show. I found that interesting.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I thought Phylicia Rashad (Mrs. Huxtable!!!) did an amazing job as Beth's mother.
I googled - she's 70 - she looks great!


----------



## tivotvaddict (Aug 11, 2005)

This episode was such a sad hour of TV! Sad in the emotional sense of her beloved father working so hard to help her live her dream. Of that dream never really working out. The father's death. 

Really well done and some interesting background into how Beth got to be who she is today. Terrific actors! They must spend a great deal of time and effort into helping the younger actors really nail the characteristics of the adult characters. I doubt kids that young with such a physical resemblance to the characters are that good, so it's all the more impressive.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Cainebj said:


> I thought Phylicia Rashad (Mrs. Huxtable!!!) did an amazing job as Beth's mother.
> I googled - she's 70 - she looks great!


Seriously.

I re-watched the episode (something I rarely do with any TV show) and noticed that they didn't need to cast a "young Beth's mom". It is easy to age actors but it takes a lot of CGI to take away years. It didn't look like they needed to do anything to Rashad and she was still believable playing herself 20 years younger.

They really do a good job with casting and development. That said, both young Beth and young Randall looked way too young for that college mixer. Ironic since the actress is 23 years old! The actor is 17.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

I didn't think they looked too young. It was for incoming students, so 17/18. 

The weird thing was the school. Didn't they go to Howard? That group was super white and a sign in the room said it was George Mason. Maybe a summer program? Or something for area schools, since GMU and Howard are both in/near DC?


----------



## Ruth (Jul 31, 2001)

Randall decided not to go to Howard after Jack died and Rebecca confessed how much she was struggling. He went to Carnegie Mellon instead, to stay closer to the family.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Ruth said:


> Randall decided not to go to Howard after Jack died and Rebecca confessed how much she was struggling. He went to Carnegie Mellon instead, to stay closer to the family.


Too bad he couldn't attend a good school.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Mikeguy said:


> Too bad he couldn't attend a good school.


Hey now. (CMU alum here)


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I say that in jest--without knowing much about it, I always thought that Carnegie Mellon was a most prestigious of schools.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Mikeguy said:


> I say that in jest--without knowing much about it, I always thought that Carnegie Mellon was a most prestigious of schools.


I figured. Just wanted to err on the side of caution just in case.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

I finally watched last night. Wasn't really interesting to me, but I guess we had to get the back story so that we'd understand why Beth becomes a dance teacher and maybe will make more sense when we finally see why they visit her in the future. 

Phylicia did a great job as Bethany's Mom. I hope she gets an Emmy nomination for the performance. 

Read an interview with Susan Kelechi Watson and she does have a dance background. Didn't say specifically, but I assume that was really her dancing and not a double.

I did find it interesting that Bethany became Beth when she went to college. Most of my friends have gone the other way with their names as they got older and went with the full name rather than the shorter version: Kathy became Kathleen, Jimmy became Jim and then James, Robby became Rob and then Robert, and more but you get what I'm saying.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Read an interview with Susan Kelechi Watson and she does have a dance background. Didn't say specifically, but I assume that was really her dancing and not a double.


She said in an interview that every dance scene was 100% her.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

I was thinking about the Allen sisters watching this. Phylicia Rashad being the older one and Debbie Allen being the younger one. Debbie Allen according to Wikipedia wanted to get into the Houston Ballet at 16 and was rejected due to racism. They also said Bethany teacher Ms Allen had recommended her to the school. As a result I feel some of the story architecture came from them.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

zalusky said:


> Phylicia Rashad being the older one and Debbie Allen being the younger one.


wow - I had NO idea Phylicia Rashad and Debbie Allen are sisters.


----------



## nyny523 (Oct 31, 2003)

I really enjoyed this episode.

I love character driven shows, and the more I get to learn about a character, the better.

And I agree with those who said the child actresses did an amazing job portraying Beth.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

I hope this week’s show knocks “I Say a Little Prayer” out of my head. It is starting to get on my nerves.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

Beryl said:


> I hope this week's show knocks "I Say a Little Prayer" out of my head. It is starting to get on my nerves.


You will be disappointed then. There is no new episode this week.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

You’re right I was disappointed there was no new episode last week. I think that’s 3 out of the last 4 weeks. How many more episodes this season?


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Well the ensemble is back. 

(Kevin, Kevin, Kevin.....)


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

I really hope that Kate's baby survives. It'd really be too much of a downer if not. I don't usually need predictable banal happy endings but I would really prefer one here.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

My Tivo stopped recording at the end. Did anything happen after she took the rbg doll out of the bag?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Tony_T said:


> My Tivo stopped recording at the end. Did anything happen after she took the rbg doll out of the bag?


Mine as well--thought it odd, as nothing aberrant was going on with the programming.


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Tony_T said:


> My Tivo stopped recording at the end. Did anything happen after she took the rbg doll out of the bag?


She reached in and held his hand, Toby & Kate reassured each other he would be okay. Cut to black.


----------



## angbear1985 (Aug 25, 2006)

Great episode. I figured there wasn't water in the bottle, too.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

David Platt said:


> She reached in and held his hand, Toby & Kate reassured each other he would be okay. Cut to black.


Thanks.
(Just now started to watch New Amsterdam, and there it is! Let's see if I miss the end of New Amsterdam )


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

Having a child born at 28 weeks myself, this week's episode was a particularly tough watch. I should buy stock in Kleenex now. That scene at the end with Toby & Kate-- damn. It rang so very true.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Tony_T said:


> Thanks.
> (Just now started to watch New Amsterdam, and there it is! Let's see if I miss the end of New Amsterdam )


(Ah, so either NBC or TiVo got the end-time for the show wrong--the TiVo Guide showed the show ending at the top of the hour, not a minute after.)


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

We started padding the end of This Is Us when they came back from the Holiday break after missing the end of the first episode.

Also noticed The Goldbergs is now cutting off the end as well as Brooklyn 99.


----------



## dimented (May 21, 2003)

David Platt said:


> Having a child born at 28 weeks myself, this week's episode was a particularly tough watch. I should buy stock in Kleenex now. That scene at the end with Toby & Kate-- damn. It rang so very true.


Right there with you. Having twins born at 30 weeks, it hit hard with me as well.


----------



## zyzzx (Jan 22, 2002)

I enjoyed the baby plot line, but the 50 minutes of family arguing has us contemplating an end to watching this show. We’ll probably stop watching after this season ends.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Wow. I thought the arguing was amazing. Especially every time Beth opened her mouth.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Robin said:


> Wow. I thought the arguing was amazing. Especially every time Beth opened her mouth.


So real. It happens during times like this. Everyone has misplaced anger.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I thought it was a direct ripoff of Seinfeld's "The Chinese Restaurant". Practically word for word!

"Cartwright? Cartwright? Your baby is here!"


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

angbear1985 said:


> Great episode. I figured there wasn't water in the bottle, too.


Yeah, I wasn't surprised at all when there turned out to be alcohol in the water bottle, but it seems kind of far fetched that someone could drink alcohol in a situation like that and nobody would smell it on their breath.


----------



## Marco (Sep 19, 2000)

scooterboy said:


> I thought it was a direct ripoff of Seinfeld's "The Chinese Restaurant". Practically word for word!


Bottle Episode - TV Tropes


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Wow..just watched "R & B" and Beth really crossed a line when she mocked Randall's anxiety attacks-and she knew it too! That look on her face was like, "OUCH! Did I just say that?" Master class in acting from Susan Watson and Sterling Brown. 

Agree with what so many others have said about the younger versions of the Big 3 and Big 3 adjacent-young Beth and Randall really captured the speech and mannerisms of the adults. What great casting and terrific young actors!


----------



## type_g (Sep 9, 2002)

I love how they go into details with the looks of the younger version as well. Beth has a spot ( don't know the proper term)on her left eyeball, and when you see younger version she also had one.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

And so, I was confused: I can't recall the exact scene (was it the first scene in which Randall's proposals to Beth was discussed?), but I kept on looking at the actors thinking that they were such a match for current-day Beth and Randall, both looks-wise and voice-wise, that I was wondering if Susan Watson and Sterling Brown had dubbed in their voices, or if it really was Susan Watson and Sterling Brown skillfully (and even miraculously) de-aged by 15 years.


----------



## OhFiddle (Dec 11, 2006)

Mikeguy said:


> And so, I was confused: I can't recall the exact scene (was it the first scene in which Randall's proposals to Beth was discussed?), but I kept on looking at the actors thinking that they were such a match for current-day Beth and Randall, both looks-wise and voice-wise, that I was wondering if Susan Watson and Sterling Brown had dubbed in their voices, or if it really was Susan Watson and Sterling Brown skillfully (and even miraculously) de-aged by 15 years.


That was them, the same actors.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

The writing and the acting involved in the current Randall and Beth story-line simply doesn't get any better imo. My wife and I keep having to frequently pause the dvr to talk and debate (in a good way) about it. It's simply some of the most well done drama I can recall seeing in quite some time.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

That was amazing and brutal.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

GAH!!! Our recording cut off right as Randall was walking into the room to "see" whomever he was going to see.  Can anyone fill me in, please?!?

ETA: Found a snippet on Twitter. Oof. What a great wrap up of the season.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

Randall walked in to the room, and a very old, sickly Rebecca was in the bed. Randall said, loudly, "It's Randall, your son!" No response from Rebecca. Randall glanced over to the right and said Hello to Nicky (Jack's brother), who was sitting in a chair at the foot of the bed.
Rebecca seemed out of it. She was kneading the blankets with her fingers and looking around but not seeming to see anything.


----------



## Beryl (Feb 22, 2009)

Glad Deja helped straightened them out. I loved when she shut up Randall so she could give her speech. Sad and happy about Kevin. Looks like he is going to start a family of his own. Hope it is with his childhood girlfriend.


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

Regina said:


> She was kneading the blankets with her fingers and looking around but not seeming to see anything.


My mom and my dad both kneaded at the blankets shortly before they died.

Watching your parents die is hard. I wasn't there with my mom, as I lived out of state, and the last time I saw her she was doing well (later we realized that was the "surge"). When my dad was sick, I didn't leave his side. I remember him kneading the blankets.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

Regina said:


> Randall walked in to the room, and a very old, sickly Rebecca was in the bed. Randall said, loudly, "It's Randall, your son!" No response from Rebecca. Randall glanced over to the right and said Hello to Nicky (Jack's brother), who was sitting in a chair at the foot of the bed.
> Rebecca seemed out of it. She was kneading the blankets with her fingers and looking around but not seeming to see anything.


Thank you!


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

I found the closing somewhat disappointing. There had been something of a build-up to it in the "sneak peaks," people then speculating, "did something happen to Beth?," etc., when, in the end, the closing came down to the normal circle of life, at a normal time of life. It was fine as that, but didn't merit the mystery build-up. More intriguing to me was Kevin's house and his son, as signs of what is to come for Kevin.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

kar74 said:


> GAH!!! Our recording cut off right as Randall was walking into the room to "see" whomever he was going to see.  Can anyone fill me in, please?!?
> 
> ETA: Found a snippet on Twitter. Oof. What a great wrap up of the season.


Yeah, I've gotten tired of TiVo/NBC getting the recording timing wrong the last couple of episodes, resulting in the recording's ending short of the last minute of the show.


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Some observations:

Randall looked pretty old in the last scene. My guess is about 60. This makes Kate and Keven also 60.
Jack junior appears to be out on his own from the phone call. Maybe 25 then which correlates with Randall/Kate/Kevin being 60. IE 25 years later from their 35 year old present day selves.
Kevin Junior who looks a bit like Kevin is only about 10 implying Kevin married much younger (if he did marry) or got a surrogate.
Kevins house does not look LA beachy implying he has either a mountain house or moved out of LA.
Both Rebecca and Nikky looked in their 80s - guessing 85 if we add 25 years or so to 60.
Anything I am missing or wrong on.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

I was awfully surprised to see Nikky there. Anyone else surprised by this?


----------



## dthmj (Mar 12, 2002)

ThePennyDropped said:


> I was awfully surprised to see Nikky there. Anyone else surprised by this?


Yes - looks like he'll be back in their lives at some point.

I wonder what is going on with Kate, as she was not seen in any of the flash forwards... Well, I guess Kevin wasn't either - but she should have been with Toby - so I wonder if something happened to them. But then again, maybe not. Who knows!


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

ThePennyDropped said:


> I was awfully surprised to see Nikky there. Anyone else surprised by this?


Miguel dies and Rebecca hooks up with Nicky?


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

The other thing I wonder about is realistically Kate's weight has to effect her health at some point be it bad joints, heart disease, or diabetes. Your body can only fight it so long. The flash forward putting her at 60+ makes that more front and center. I know they have said they are trying to help the actress with programs but not requiring it for her job.

I don't make anything of her and Kevin being missing. They may have gone out to get something or someone. I need to look at it again but did Toby appear thinner in the flash forward. He does wear prosthetics to appear heavier in present day.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Toby and Kate are divorced, or she has died. Toby showed up alone, and mentioned 'they were on the way". they being jack (and maybe his now wife)? or maybe Toby is no longer talking to Kate and she is the other person referred to.

/speculation


----------



## DVR_Dave (Apr 19, 2017)

zalusky said:


> I don't make anything of her and Kevin being missing. They may have gone out to get something or someone.


Kevin went to the grocery store per "Kevin" Jr.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> I found the closing somewhat disappointing. There had been something of a build-up to it in the "sneak peaks," people then speculating, "did something happen to Beth?," etc., when, in the end, the closing came down to the normal circle of life, at a normal time of life. It was fine as that, but didn't merit the mystery build-up. More intriguing to me was Kevin's house and his son, as signs of what is to come for Kevin.


That speculation frustrated the crap out of me because the "getting ready" scenes early in the year clearly showed Beth teaching dance and prepping to see "Her." It was obvious it was about Rebecca from the start. There was no mystery, really.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

markymark_ctown said:


> Toby and Kate are divorced, or she has died. Toby showed up alone, and mentioned 'they were on the way". they being jack (and maybe his now wife)? or maybe Toby is no longer talking to Kate and she is the other person referred to.
> 
> /speculation


I took it as she was dead. Although Toby did say "they were on their way." But I can't imagine a scene without Kate if she were alive.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

ThePennyDropped said:


> I was awfully surprised to see Nikky there. Anyone else surprised by this?


Some are speculating that in her delusion, Rebecca thinks that Nicky is Jack.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Regina said:


> Some are speculating that in her delusion, Rebecca thinks that Nicky is Jack.


Or maybe he is just there to support his brother's wife. Why does everything have to be so complicated?


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> Or maybe he is just there to support his brother's wife. Why does everything have to be so complicated?


It's not complicated, I think both are right. He's there to support his sister-in-law. She may well think he's Jack. It's really common with people with dementia both to not recognize and to mistake their loved ones.

This one hit me hard. My grandmother's had severe dementia the last few years. She doesn't recognize any of us.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I am sure that many could relate to this week's episode. My grandmother could cover for herself pretty well up to the very end-she would say, "You're my....niece?" And I would say, "Granddaughter," and she would say, "Oh, yes, that's right!" 

Near the end, she thought my mother was her sister (my Aunt). She didn't know most of the rest of us. It was sad. In this case, (of course it's a TV show, but we have come to love these characters) it looks like Rebecca is living with Kevin and is being well taken care of at "home" with family nearby. Got awfully dusty in my house during those last few minutes last night.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

I love that the Beth/Randall conflict was resolved. Moving to Philadelphia was a real light bulb moment.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

What was complicated was adding to a story as conjecture. Why? This is not Lost. This is not Doctor Who. This is a family's story. I didn't mean it would be complicated for the character to be confused. I meant why complicate a story with "fan fiction." Sorry, I wasn't clear.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Gunnyman said:


> I love that the Beth/Randall conflict was resolved. Moving to Philadelphia was a real light bulb moment.


Beth seemed to have an a-ha moment when she was teaching the ladies group and the owner/instructor came over and asked her to cover another class...and mentioned it was some women trying to lose a few pounds ( or something to that effect). Opening her own studio will allow her to mold young girls/women who have a passion for dance.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Yes. She realized that Randall was kind of right about her teaching bored housewives.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

My recording also ended just as they were going to go in the room.  You never used to have to pad network shows or premium cable and now it seems that both are out of step, as I've also had HBO or SHO shows cut off.

I don't do twitter so will go to NBC and see if I can view the end of the episode.

So far, however, I enjoyed the episode and am definitely still in for the show.


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

I was paranoid that my recording might cut off after hearing others say that their recordings had cut off in the past (even though mine had not ever done so) so I padded this ep by 5 minutes. Sooooooooooooooooo glad I did!


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

This is messed up. I went to the NBC website to view the end of the episode and it won't let me view because of ad blocking. Seems like you can't go anywhere anymore without being bombarded with people trying to sell you stuff.

I will just thank the poster who provided the info in this thread.  I imagine they will re-play that bit when the new season starts, or at some point when they revisit that part of the storyline.


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

sharkster said:


> This is messed up. I went to the NBC website to view the end of the episode and it won't let me view because of ad blocking. Seems like you can't go anywhere anymore without being bombarded with people trying to sell you stuff.


You can buy the episode on google play (and probably lots of other places) for $2. If you don't want to watch an ad to see it for free then that's another option.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Robin said:


> You can buy the episode on google play (and probably lots of other places) for $2. If you don't want to watch an ad to see it for free then that's another option.


Thank You, Robin!  I appreciate knowing that. It just occurred to me (d'oh!) that my kitchen tv has a cable box instead of a Tivo cablecard (no On Demand with cablecards here. ) so I bet it's there. I can handle watching it on a little 19" tv just to see the end.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I personally think that Kate wasn't in the flash-forward because I think it was too difficult to age her to 60 appropriately given her weight. I think she's still alive, just not there, as Kevin wasn't there but he's obviously still around. Also from the house in the dark, it could be anywhere -- beach, mountains, etc. It was just a big house with windows.



sharkster said:


> My recording also ended just as they were going to go in the room.  You never used to have to pad network shows or premium cable and now it seems that both are out of step, as I've also had HBO or SHO shows cut off.


Since my TiVo hard drive died last month, I had to re-create dozens of OnePasses, and for every single one, I added a one-minute pad (except for Jon Oliver, he gets a 5 minute pad), since so many cable and network shows are running overtime these days... and clearly the guide data just can't keep up.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Mikeguy said:


> . There had been something of a build-up to it in the "sneak peaks," people then speculating, "did something happen to Beth?," etc., when, in the end, the closing came down to the normal circle of life, at a normal time of life. It was fine as that, but didn't merit the mystery build-up.


Yes, the trailers the week before was so hyped up "....everything.. has..all..led..to.. THIS"... (black screen). Led to what? Everyone basically living happily ever after? Please..


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Everything has led to - people getting old!  Uh, ok.  Didn't know about that.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

Hank said:


> I personally think that Kate wasn't in the flash-forward because I think it was too difficult to age her to 60 appropriately given her weight. I think she's still alive, just not there, as Kevin wasn't there but he's obviously still around. Also from the house in the dark, it could be anywhere -- beach, mountains, etc. It was just a big house with windows.
> 
> Since my TiVo hard drive died last month, I had to re-create dozens of OnePasses, and for every single one, I added a one-minute pad (except for Jon Oliver, he gets a 5 minute pad), since so many cable and network shows are running overtime these days... and clearly the guide data just can't keep up.


Toby didn't have a wedding ring on...


----------



## Robin (Dec 6, 2001)

Hank said:


> Yes, the trailers the week before was so hyped up "....everything.. has..all..led..to.. THIS"... (black screen). Led to what? Everyone basically living happily ever after? Please..


It really helps to not watch trailers.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> What was complicated was adding to a story as conjecture. Why? This is not Lost. This is not Doctor Who. This is a family's story. I didn't mean it would be complicated for the character to be confused. I meant why complicate a story with "fan fiction." Sorry, I wasn't clear.


You must be a lot of fun at parties.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DougF said:


> You must be a lot of fun at parties.


I try not to attend parties that spin fan fiction about family dramas. I'm nerdy but not that nerdy.


----------



## dbranco (Nov 20, 2003)

sharkster said:


> This is messed up. I went to the NBC website to view the end of the episode and it won't let me view because of ad blocking. Seems like you can't go anywhere anymore without being bombarded with people trying to sell you stuff.
> 
> I will just thank the poster who provided the info in this thread.  I imagine they will re-play that bit when the new season starts, or at some point when they revisit that part of the storyline.


Here's a link to the last three minutes of the ep:


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

markymark_ctown said:


> Toby didn't have a wedding ring on...


True...so Kate is kaput. And where is Miguel?

I agree with Tony, no need to over-complicate it with fan fiction.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

dbranco said:


> Here's a link to the last three minutes of the ep:


Thank You so very much! All the time warps are so beautifully done with this show.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Fan fiction? That makes me think of some nerd in his parents’ basement writing season four of the original Star Trek. I don’t think of speculation about why Nicky is in the room as “fan fiction”.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DougF said:


> Fan fiction? That makes me think of some nerd in his parents' basement writing season four of the original Star Trek. I don't think of speculation about why Nicky is in the room as "fan fiction".


First. It wasn't speculation about why he was in the room. He is her dead husband's brother. No other reason necessary. It was about her delusion thinking he was her dead husband. That is fan fiction.

Second. It comes on top of the season "speculation" that got treated as fact that they were all going to see Beth who was clearly part of the preparations to see "Her."

Why speculate about a family drama? This isn't science fiction. Or a mystery. Just let them tell the story. You can talk motivations. You can talk about if a character is right or wrong in their feelings but throwing in stuff that has not been in the show is fan fiction.

I'm done. I enjoy this show. I don't enjoy this thread.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

But it is a mystery of what happened between present day and the future. So there. 

Folks can speculate all they’d like. And you can choose to not participate if you don’t care for it. It’s pretty light hearted inconsequential banter anyway...


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> First. It wasn't speculation about why he was in the room. He is her dead husband's brother. No other reason necessary. It was about her delusion thinking he was her dead husband. That is fan fiction.
> 
> Second. It comes on top of the season "speculation" that got treated as fact that they were all going to see Beth who was clearly part of the preparations to see "Her."
> 
> Why speculate about a family drama? This isn't science fiction. Or a mystery. Just let them tell the story. You can talk motivations. You can talk about if a character is right or wrong in their feelings but throwing in stuff that has not been in the show is fan fiction.


Well, let's see. This is not your typical family drama. This show invites speculation. Heck, it almost REQUIRES it. They throw in cryptic flash forwards and flashbacks, encouraging viewers to fill in the gaps until the show chooses to fill them in for us. Jack's death. The deal with Jack's brother in Vietnam. How characters get from a certain place when they are younger to where we're seeing them now as older.


----------



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Where were Deja and Annie in the final scene? Were they mentioned (or there!) and I missed it? Speculation alert: Maybe they were with Jack and Kate?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

hummingbird_206 said:


> Where were Deja and Annie in the final scene? Were they mentioned (or there!) and I missed it? Speculation alert: Maybe they were with Jack and Kate?


Speculation alert??? Oh no...here we go again...

BONG!!! BONG!!! BONG!!!

FAN FICTION ALERT!!! FAN FICTION ALERT!!!

PLEASE REMAIN CALM AND PROCEED TO THE NEAREST EXIT!!!


----------



## David Platt (Dec 13, 2001)

TonyD79 said:


> I'm quite the opposite. I'm betting that somehow Rebecca meets him.


FAN FICTION!!


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> First. It wasn't speculation about why he was in the room. He is her dead husband's brother. No other reason necessary. It was about her delusion thinking he was her dead husband. That is fan fiction.
> 
> Second. It comes on top of the season "speculation" that got treated as fact that they were all going to see Beth who was clearly part of the preparations to see "Her."
> 
> ...


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

What an odd thing to get angry about


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Chrissy Metz was on one of the afternoon television talk shows today, and was asked where Kate was during the final episode's closing flash-forward scene. The response: "She could have been at the dry cleaner's . . . . She could be anywhere." When she then was asked if she knows what happens, she responded, "I do . . . . We know all." Followed by the question, "Do you want to share?" "No. . . . I want to keep my job."


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

Just got around to seeing the finale, and right as Randell opened the door my recording cut off. Arrgh! Anyway, Hulu and FF to the rescue. I'm also going to speculate that Kate died, and the "they" Toby referred to was Jack Jr and Miguel -- But Randell said he was glad Toby decided to come, so Kate being alive and they're being divorced is also possible.
It looked like they were all meeting at Kevin's for something other than a visit, but Rebecca didn't seem to be in physical distress, so I don't think it was an end of life issue, but whatever it is, we'll probably have to wait until the end of S4 to find out.

What did Toby bring? Did he say "I got the chalk". -- if so, why do they need chalk?


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

Tony_T said:


> What did Toby bring? Did he say "I got the chalk". -- if so, why do they need chalk?


Annual Pearson Family Billiards Tournament™.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Three more seasons. I don't know if that means only three more or just at least three more.


----------



## realityboy (Jun 13, 2003)

Last I heard, the plan was for six seasons. This gets them there unless plans change.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

Tony_T said:


> What did Toby bring? Did he say "I got the chalk". -- if so, why do they need chalk?


It was sidewalk chalk, like for kids. I have no idea why that's a thing in the show.


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

My TiVo caught a new "This Is Us" show this past Saturday night--great, I thought, a preview of the new season! It was--all of 2 minutes long, lol.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

It wasn’t even that long.. it was mostly an ad for two other shows. Disgraceful and manipulative.


----------



## sharkster (Jul 3, 2004)

Mikeguy said:


> My TiVo caught a new "This Is Us" show this past Saturday night--great, I thought, a preview of the new season! It was--all of 2 minutes long, lol.


Ugh, I hate those! A lot of shows I watch do those and, in my frequent trips to my 'To Do' list, I delete them. I don't need to see the things happen twice. I'll watch it when the full episode records.


----------

